# Looking For A New Rig



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

I haven't looked for any other RV's or gone to any RV shows since we got our 28FRLS in '04. But, we are now looking for something new that the DW will be able to handle on her own. She grew up on a farm, so I suspect she could eventually get used to a 5th or a trailer, but I think she would be more comfortable with a small class A or maybe class C.

One of the specs I'm looking for is that it have a diesel engine, preferably a cummins. I'm thinking maybe a 28' or 30'. I've looked on the net for a small class A with a diesel, but I don't see much on the market. Most of the small class a's or class c's have a gas engine and you don't get diesel until you get into the larger pushers.

Anyone know of a small class A with a diesel?


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

How about a Winnebago Via or View?

The use a Mercedes inline 6 cylinder diesel engine. We've seen about 17-20 MPG with these so far.....

Winnebago link

Steve


----------



## CdnOutback (Apr 16, 2010)

These are made right near my home and are very good quality..

http://www.leisurevans.com/freedom2serenity/freedom2serenity.html

I supplied them batteries when I was still in the business. They do have a dealer network in the US.

Len


----------



## Bob in Virginia (Jul 15, 2010)

Vdub, I did a search on rvt.com and found the Damon Avanti 2806 which is a small diesel class A. 2010 Fleetwood Quest 24L is a diesel class C. You didn't say what price or year range you were looking for, but there are some choices out there.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Yes, the Via is the first Sprinter based class A. The View, or other Sprinter based class C's from other manufacturers are also out there. I think Dodge is dropping the Sprinter line for a Fiat van in a few years, but I imagine servicing the Mercedes engine shouldn't be too difficult.
The only drawback to the Sprinter chassis is that max length seems to be ~25'.

Four Winds is selling the Serrano on an International Chassis with the 6.4L Diesel. It's on a big chassis so it's 30+ ft. Damon also has the Avanti in a similar size with a Cummins diesel.

The wildcard in the deck is the Gulfstream Montaj that advertises good fuel economy with a gas V8 via streamlining and weight reduction.

Of course all advertise "best in class" or "excellent" fuel economy....


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

That Damon looks really decent! What did you guys search on? 'course, my mind is not working to well now days.....

I always said that the ideal pickup would be a ford chassis, cummins engine, and allison trans. Looks like the Damon has two of those. I need to find a dealer and take a closer look.....


----------



## CdnOutback (Apr 16, 2010)

The Mercedes engine is also in the Freightliner and Mercedes branded Sprinter, so those dealers will continue to service them even after Dodge drops it from their line of products..


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

vdub said:


> That Damon looks really decent! What did you guys search on? 'course, my mind is not working to well now days.....
> 
> I always said that the ideal pickup would be a ford chassis, cummins engine, and allison trans. Looks like the Damon has two of those. I need to find a dealer and take a closer look.....


Well, I had those answers from last year when I took a step back to reconsider all options. Let's just say it was a lot of hours of websurfing looking at various units.


----------



## Bob in Virginia (Jul 15, 2010)

Search here 
RVT


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Never seen that site.... Excellent! And sets me on the right track. Thanks for all the replies......


----------



## go6car (Jan 19, 2004)

Also, the 28 foot Tiffin Breeze.....

Not the greatest pictures, but you get the idea:

CLICK


----------



## rsm7 (Aug 8, 2009)

I drove a semi with a Mercedes motor and I hated it. Gutless and a worthless jake brake. Give me a Cummins. But I've never driven an RV with a Mercedes and I dont know anything about the reliability or service so take it for what it's worth (which is not much LOL). Now the 6.4 Powerstroke is a great motor even with the emissions. I'd love to drive it without the DPF and all the other crap. The commercial name for it from Navistar is the MaxForce 7.


----------



## sunnybrook29 (Oct 7, 2009)

rsm7 said:


> I drove a semi with a Mercedes motor and I hated it. Gutless and a worthless jake brake. Give me a Cummins. But I've never driven an RV with a Mercedes and I dont know anything about the reliability or service so take it for what it's worth (which is not much LOL). Now the 6.4 Powerstroke is a great motor even with the emissions. I'd love to drive it without the DPF and all the other crap. The commercial name for it from Navistar is the MaxForce 7.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

rsm7 said:


> I drove a semi with a Mercedes motor and I hated it. Gutless and a worthless jake brake. Give me a Cummins. But I've never driven an RV with a Mercedes and I dont know anything about the reliability or service so take it for what it's worth (which is not much LOL). Now the 6.4 Powerstroke is a great motor even with the emissions. I'd love to drive it without the DPF and all the other crap. The commercial name for it from Navistar is the MaxForce 7.


Stay away from the maxx force 7. I know a guy with 9 IHC's with that engine. All of them were in the shop more than out. All of them lost the engine before 250k miles.

Last time I talked to him, he was having 9, 5.9 cummins installed into the trucks. He had to lease all the trucks out to guys after. The poor guy was broke. He paid 80k each for each truck. They were haul and tow trucks. One rv on the deck, and one behind. He spent his whole retirement thinking he'd double it. He pretty much lost it all. Sad.

He had many dpf problems, turbos, injectors, egr coolers, etc. Finally after installing the 5.9's things settled down. I have a good friend who leased one from him.

All of the rv hauling guys have went broke with those 6.4 engines after they went out of warranty. We have not a single 6.4 ford left in the fleet. Had about 25 last year. All of the guys lost there trucks from the expensive repairs out of warranty.

In the book I have seen written with those engines, they are only a slightly less problematic boat anchor Navistar has come up with than the 6.0 it replaced. I'd take a gutless mercedees over that engine anyday.

Carey


----------

